# Log starter at Harbor Freight



## garyt (Sep 3, 2009)

New Coupon in the mail in the new ad, Weed burner, AKA Lang fire starter on sale 50% off. 12.99 through the weekend. Getting one in the morning


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 3, 2009)

Gary, I notice you are in Wisconsin,  

Those also work great to melt Ice... I got one several years ago just for that purpose...


----------



## fire it up (Sep 3, 2009)

Picked up one of those when it was regular price, good deal on it Gary, works great long as you don't have a breeze blow directly towards you, they tend to go out pretty easily but does great for pre-burning wood and weeds from the driveway.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Gary, I'll be picking one up today for use with the Lang. In the meantime, I've got some weeds that need scorching!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats a great deal Gary and a must for starting the lang( in my opinion).


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess it's for starting a lang since I don't have one and our snow comes in the little corners of baggies. Smoke Fla Seafood


----------



## garyt (Sep 7, 2009)

I already had a weed burner that I was using as a lighter but this thing is something else, the old one you just adjust the regulator after you light it. this one has a rotary needle valve that you adjust like any other propane torch, but when you squeeze the lever for the first time it was quite a surprise. Full pressure or close to it from the tank, kind of like having a jet engine in your hand, a very loud roaring sound and people at the campground come running over to see what the hell is making the noise. The manual says up to 500,000 btu's and 3,500 degrees.  Gets a wood fire going like now.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are a great deal man.  Piney uses one for campfire starter as well as lang.  I anticipate not needing one and currently use a solder torch poked thew a damper on end of hose but am installing a glass blower foundry type torch above my fire grate that I built some time ago and downsized. First one was too big and ran the neihbors inside when I touched it off. He He, sounded like 747!


----------

